# Smoker Suggestions



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello, I am new to smoking and this forum. I am looking for some help in choosing a smoker. I don't need a combo grill smoker just want the best trade-off between ease of use and results. Ever one keeps saying electric with pellets however looking over master built and pit master confused about a lot of things. On seems to use 1/2 cup of pellets and the other says hols 60lbs. Can someone help me untangle this and suggest some good options. Looking for the best smoke flavor with the most ease of use.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, bb!
I'm sorry but I don't know anything about pellet smokers (strictly offset wood burning and kettle), but there are lot of folks here who use pellet smokers. Hopefully someone will chime in.
Glad to have you with us!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 18, 2020)

welcome to smf, I have a mes 30 and a pitboss pellet grill/smoker. personally I think I get better smoke flavor with the mes 30 (masterbuilt electric smoker) and simple to use. the pitboss works great to but the smoke flavor is light. so I use a pellet tube in there to add more smoke. the pellet grill is a lot more versatile you could grill. smoke, roast. but if you don't want the grill/combo I personally would go with the electric.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Lots of options and opinions out there. What's your budget?


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank You All, nice to be here. Great info. 

Don't really have a budget just  something I may use 2 times a month or so but want something good that will get the job done. I don't know if i have the skill for charcoal or wood yet so i am told the pellets are the way to go.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

bbheli said:


> Hello, I am new to smoking and this forum. I am looking for some help in choosing a smoker. I don't need a combo grill smoker just want the best trade-off between ease of use and results. Ever one keeps saying electric with pellets however looking over master built and pit master confused about a lot of things. On seems to use 1/2 cup of pellets and the other says hols 60lbs. Can someone help me untangle this and suggest some good options. Looking for the best smoke flavor with the most ease of use.




 Sounds like you are comparing an electric smoker like a Masterbuilt to a pellet smoker sure as a Pit Boss. Two completely different beasts with the same idea. The electric smoker will use exactly that as a heat source electricity. Think of it like a vertical oven you can add wood chips to for flavor. Usually they have a small tray that dumps the wood near the heat source so the wood smolders out burns. A pellet smoker will heat and cook using smoldering/burning wood pellets. Everyone has their favorite and each has advantages. Check out the sections of the website on each and you'll get enough (or too many) opinions to make a solid choice.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Sounds like you are comparing an electric smoker like a Masterbuilt to a pellet smoker sure as a Pit Boss. Two completely different beasts with the same idea. The electric smoker will use exactly that as a heat source electricity. Think of it like a vertical oven you can add wood chips to for flavor. Usually they have a small tray that dumps the wood near the heat source so the wood smolders out burns. A pellet smoker will heat and cook using smoldering/burning wood pellets. Everyone has their favorite and each has advantages. Check out the sections of the website on each and you'll get enough (or too many) opinions to make a solid choice.


That's where I a confused, is the pellet not the same as an electric.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

A pellet smoker operates on wood pellets like I'm the pictures I attached. A small rod heats up to get them smoking/burning then temp is controlled by how fast they got in. These units much like the electric are pretty much "set it and forget it" systems. With an electric you never have to worry about running out of a heat source... Unless your power goes out. I personally have an electric (Masterbuilt 40 Bluetooth) and a pellet grill (not pellet smoker Pit Boss 1000SC). I use the grill as a smoker and grill. Once again that's just me but I love how the flavor is and the simplicity. Love I said before, check out the electric smoker and pellet smoker posts. There is more info there than one can comprehend.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 18, 2020)

What is your location?  Cold climate, down south? How many cooking for mostly ?
The Masterbuilt electrics are insulated, where your pellet grills are not really. Some of the better quality such as  Rec Tec, Yoder, and a few others use a thicker metal than most to help retain heat. If warmer climate, it's a non-issue.
Welcome to the forum !


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> What is your location?  Cold climate, down south? How many cooking for mostly ?
> The Masterbuilt electrics are insulated, where your pellet grills are not really. Some of the better quality such as  Rec Tec, Yoder, and a few others use a thicker metal than most to help retain heat. If warmer climate, it's a non-issue.
> Welcome to the forum !




Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they are looking at an electric or a vertical pellet smoker. If I'm wrong I do apologize.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> What is your location?  Cold climate, down south? How many cooking for mostly ?
> The Masterbuilt electrics are insulated, where your pellet grills are not really. Some of the better quality such as  Rec Tec, Yoder, and a few others use a thicker metal than most to help retain heat. If warmer climate, it's a non-issue.
> Welcome to the forum !


 I am in the Chicago area.  Cooking for 4-5, What I am really confused about is the pellet smoker I though that is what electric uses, the pellets. Not interested in a grill however unless I am retarded it seems that I get the impression an electric smoker and a pellet smoker are two different things ? The manufacturers webs sites I looked at are not real clear. My thinking was Pellets are what an electric uses. 

Thank You


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

Not exactly. Most electric smoker use wood chips added to a smoker box built into the unit. A pellet smoker still needs to be plugged in but the fuel isn't electric. It's the heat generated by the pellet (see my previous picture) burning in a chamber. Let's forget grills. You probably have a grill. A pellet smoker uses a rod to heat up the pellets, which burn and make the temperature go up. In an electric smoker the heating element, much like in a ln oven, does your heating. Your smoking comes from adding wood chips to a box near that heating element.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they are looking at an electric or a vertical pellet smoker. If I'm wrong I do apologize.



I wish I knew LOL, I ruled out a grill because I have a good grill and want to smoke so it was suggested that I get an electric pellet however it is making me thing they are two different things.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Not exactly. Most electric smoker use wood chips added to a smoker box built into the unit. A pellet smoker still needs to be plugged in but the fuel isn't electric. It's the heat generated by the pellet (see my previous picture) burning in a chamber. Let's forget grills. You probably have a grill. A pellet smoker uses a rod to heat up the pellets, which burn and make the temperature go up. In an electric smoker the heating element, much like in a ln oven, does your heating. Your smoking comes from adding wood chips to a box near that heating element.


That makes sense now In the case of the pit maser copper top is that considered a pellet smoker or electric and in the case of the masterbuilt  MES 440 S Digital Electric, that would use chips not pellets.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

Have we confused you enough yet???


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Have we confused you enough yet???



LOL - Now I get it so now I need to figure out which vertical pellet smoker will give me the best results just short of this which may be real over kill https://smokedaddyinc.com/product-category/pellet-grills/

Excellent Video https://smokedaddyinc.com/product-category/pellet-grills/


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok self admitted cheap a$$ here.





						Pit Boss 7 Series Wood Pellet Vertical Smoker | Shop Pit Boss Grills
					

Shop the Pit Boss 7 Series Wood Pellet Vertical Smoker from Pit Boss Grills and start grilling like a boss.




					pitboss-grills.com
				












						MES 440|S Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker
					

When given the right tools, anything can be mastered. Designed specifically with the barbecue enthusiast in mind, the MES 440S Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker features innovation both a novice and a pro will appreciate.  Perfect slow-smoked flavor with five different smoke settings of the...




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




Now these are also manufacturer pricing. If you look you can probably find something very similar cheaper.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok I have it narrowed down thanks for all the help. Any opinions on these would be appreciated









						XXL Vertical Smoker and More | Camp Chef
					

The XXL WIFI Pellet Smoker by Camp Chef is all you need in a vertical smoker for your back patio.




					www.campchef.com










						Masterbuilt Sportsman's Elite XL Pellet Smoker
					

Infuse delicious, smoky flavor into your meals with the Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite XL Pellet Smoker, offering (6) chrome-coated smoking racks with enough space to cook for friends and family.




					www.ganderoutdoors.com


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

The camp chief looks very nice. Then again full disclosure I am a pellet fan BUT I try to be fair when people are deciding.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 18, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> The camp chief looks very nice. Then again full disclosure I am a pellet fan BUT I try to be fair when people are deciding.



I appreciate all the help and input. I am kind of leaning towards that one, I did see a few reviews not enough smoke flavor.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

My mistake. I'm used to Masterbuilt being electric or propane generally. Well I feel like an ass now.


----------



## bbheli (Apr 19, 2020)

Bigfurmn - All the websites are confusing I had the same impression but all the help here got me sorted out and I am thankful for the help.  Spent hours being confused. 

What do you all think about this one ? It seems way over kill but the video I posted earlier on it has a Heavy Duty Stick burner.   https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-pellet-pro-vertical-cabinet-pellet-smoker/


----------

